# On her way back!!



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Leaving tomorrow. She had a great time here. Celebrated a couple of holidays early and a birthday. She talked w/ jonsan4b1 on the phone a couple of days ago. I guess girl talk!!

She wanted to say hello to all and thanx for all the fan mail on the web. We saw some of the gory pics she brought back, but for the most part...NO talk about the Wars in either place. Other stuff to talk about!!! See ya next year she says!! We wish her and her comrades Gods speed and a safe return....Later from Danielle COP Apache, Wardak , Province AFG 118th MP Brigade


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

> We wish her and her comrades Gods speed and a safe return.


Amen! Stay safe. We'll be praying for them here.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

RiverRat1962 said:


> Amen! Stay safe. We'll be praying for them here.


X2


----------

